# my 15th: a fugue



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought I would never want to write one, but here is a short bare bones one using the octatonic scale.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I thought that was a great fugue. The length is fine if you want to keep it short and sweet, but I couldn't help but think it could have been longer. Start the fugue in the basement and work your way to the top register of the piano perhaps? Just a thought. 

I think the modes of limited transposition are great spaces to work in. I'd encourage you to write more fugues! Especially in the different modes. I once wrote a fugue in the third mode, I'll need to record it. 

Thanks for sharing your piece!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

arnerich said:


> I thought that was a great fugue. The length is fine if you want to keep it short and sweet, but I couldn't help but think it could have been longer. Start the fugue in the basement and work your way to the top register of the piano perhaps? Just a thought.
> 
> I think the modes of limited transposition are great spaces to work in. I'd encourage you to write more fugues! Especially in the different modes. I once wrote a fugue in the third mode, I'll need to record it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your piece!


thanks, I started working on a conventional tonal fugue already, and am not interested in elaborating on this fugue further (took quite a while to write  for a short piece). I plan to make the tonal one a bit more elaborate with some modulations.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> thanks, I started working on a conventional tonal fugue already, and am not interested in elaborating on this fugue further (took quite a while to write  for a short piece). I plan to make the tonal one a bit more elaborate with some modulations.


That's great! I look forward to what you come up with. I love fugues and counterpoint in general. Keep it up!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think this is great! One segment sounded like the Wedding March, except dark and dissonant.


----------

